# period ended 2 weeks ago, now bleeding again



## luvmytwo

Just wanted to get some opinions on what I should do. I have NEVER had an abnormal cycle and never missed a month....since my period started when I was 15 yo. (I am now 35).

I have never been on any type of birth control, had 3 healthy children, no misscarriages, abortions, etc. I am 13 days into my cycle, not supposed to start until Aug. 7 (day 28), and I went to the bathroom and am spotting. It actually feels like I am starting my normal period; but I am not supposed to.

So, this is unfamiliar territory for me, very abnormal. Should I call my doctor?


----------



## JTA Mom

Is this the first time this has happened?

Also, are you anemic? Quick check is to pull down your lower eyelid, if it's pale pink/white you are anemic.

The only time I have more frequent periods was when I was anemic. Once I started to regularly eat red meat/liverwurst, it went away.

Ami


----------



## luminesce

If your cycle is regular, you should be at ovulation point. Some light spotting CAN happen around ovulation time.

Is it possible you could be pregnant?

You could also be having anovulatory bleeding which can occur in any woman regardless of cycle regularity. Have you been under any sort of stress lately that may have disrupted your cycle?


----------



## luvmytwo

I have never had this happen before. I know my iron is on the low end but not below normal. I do eat red meat.

As for my eyelids; they look pink, not red. I thought having low iron would cause you to "not" have a period. Also, on my last period, it was very light. 2 days of normal bleeding and 2-3 days of pantyliner light bleeding.

I am very bloated (since the bleeding started) and have a feeling heaviness in my lower abdominal area, no pain or cramps.

Also, I took a home pg test and it came out negative.


----------



## JTA Mom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luvmytwo* 
As for my eyelids; they look pink, not red. I thought having low iron would cause you to "not" have a period. Also, on my last period, it was very light. 2 days of normal bleeding and 2-3 days of pantyliner light bleeding.

I am very bloated (since the bleeding started) and have a feeling heaviness in my lower abdominal area, no pain or cramps.

Also, I took a home pg test and it came out negative.

Anemia causes more bleeding. I bled 3 weeks out of every month back when I was anemic. Lots of fun.









When did you take the test?

I wouldn't worry for this cycle. BUT if your next period is still wonky, go to the gyno. The heaviness along with the bloating would make me want to get checked out by a gyno. Have them do an ultrasound, to check your ovaries.

Know what, scratch that. If your intuition is telling you something is wrong, get it checked out. Completely.

Ami


----------



## lindberg99

Sometimes your periods start getting weird as you get older. It sounds like it's probably from ovulation spotting and maybe you're getting PMS. I used to never have any clue my period was coming. But now, I get sore breasts, feel bloated & crampy for like 2 weeks before.

Was this just spotting or was it bleeding like a period? I usually don't get spotting midcycle but I have had it a few times.


----------



## kjbrown92

Let's see, I'm 40, and for the last 3 years, I've had an ellipsis instead of a period. And my doctor said it was perfectly normal as we age and our body is less efficient. I used to be a 45-55 day cycle. Now I'm 28 days between starts, but it's 3 days on, 3-8 days off, then 2-3 days on again. He's checked me all out, and he says everything is fine. So if you feel like something isn't right, get it checked out, but it just may be an aging thing (even though I've never heard any of my friends going through this so I still think it's weird).


----------



## Koalamom

Before I got pregnant with this LO, I did have an irregular cycle one month of 2 periods and it was because I was trying out night lighting for a healthier cycle. I still continued my regular cycle, but got an additional one during the moon. Not fun, and I am not trying that again. Have you changed anything in your surroundings like the night lighting?


----------



## luvmytwo

I have Dr. Northrup's book and it talks about the moon and your cycle. I think I'll pull it out and look at it again.

The bleeding was only that day, I think it was just spotting. The bloating and heaviness went away by next morning too.

I guess I'll have to wait and see what happens next month; I am in my mid-30's now, I guess I'll just have to accept changes in my body.

Thanks moms for calming my fears. For so many years my cycle has literally been normal, so this was a little unsettling.


----------



## darna12

Hi, did ou happen to get any Dr advice? I just had the same problem. I had light period that seemed on and off for 3 days 16 days ago. today I began bleeding bright red and have been cramping for about 2 days now. I feel very bloated and nauseous. And have some pelvic pain. I am currenty taking BC pills called norinyl. I know its too early to do a home pregnancy test. Any advice?? Anyone??


----------



## cellmith

Same thing is happening to me, I'm not sure if it might be due to stress, but I would really like to know what is up.


----------



## Zatsuma

Same thing here, Im 41 and going through a lot of stress. I was on an high dose Estrogen BC pill because it stopped my periods after the Depo shot failed miserably with me, now I stopped it a few days ago to see if my hormones will level out. I also had some mini pills lefts so Ive decided to see if they can speed up the leveling. Ive had mine for 2 months straight ... some days it lightens up and wham, back again full force. I dont have insurance so I cant go to the docs and the local health department refuses to help me because I have high blood pressure and my Hemoglobin levels are 9.5. Then to top it off I cant qualify for help because I make slightly over the poverty range. SMH, this is when I miss Englands healthcare - everyone is covered.

Im trying everything right now to make this go away, from Advil, a natural mixture of Shepherds Purse and other things all the way to ordering some Femstrual from the UK. Wish someone could just wave a magic wand and make it just go away. Its ruining my every day life.


----------



## 6brightrays

Have you looked at addressing this herbally? I had a time when things were way out of whack and periods were long, heavy and painful. There are many herbs that are inexpensive and reputable. If you are able to increase your "good fats" intake along with them, they'll work even better. 
In many cases, supplying the body with the right tools is all that is needed for a complete turn around. Worked for me.


----------



## ThingsStuff

I'm 14 and I don't remember having any stress lately, ((maybe)) I had my period two weeks ago, now it's back I'm not sexually active, is this normal? I got my first period five years ago right before I turned nine.


----------

